# Ped. Search



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Was hopen someone could look these dogs up for me.

I cant seem to find anything, they are older.

Joe Mallen's Ch. Gentleman Jim

Harry Hatton's Gwenstan Lass


thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There are several Gentlemen Jim but non under Joe Mallen, could it be under another name?


And nothing under Harry Hatton's Gwenstan Lass

Sorry... are you sure the peds are on peds online? Any chance the names have changed?


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Do you have any idea how old these pedigrees are? Do you know of any dogs that have them in their pedigrees? Sometimes a name is just not enough; need more info if you have any.


----------

